# motorista



## reka39

Hello!
I would like to ask to PTE speakers if you use the word "motorista" to define the job of the driver (car/bus/taxi) or the general characteristics of people who drive a car. Thank you!


----------



## joaosilva

For taxi: *taxista*, chofer (de taxi), motorista (de taxi);
Bus: condutor/motorista (de autocarro);
Car: *chofer*, motorista, condutor;
Emphasized: 1st option, used by, virtually, everyone


----------



## amax

Both. 
"Motorista" is someone who drives, no matter if professionally or not.


----------



## Carfer

amax said:


> Both.
> "Motorista" is someone who drives, no matter if professionally or not.


 
Mas não em Portugal, onde não é costume usar o termo '_motorista_' para o condutor não profissional de veículos.  

Not in Portugal. Non-professional people who drive vehicles are not usually defined as '_motorista',_ rather as '_condutor_'.


----------



## amax

We very rarely use "condutor" in Brasil.
You find it only in the traffic laws.
Oh, we also use "condutor" for trains and streetcars.


----------



## Alentugano

amax said:


> We very rarely use "condutor" in Brasil.
> You find it only in the traffic laws.
> Oh, we also use "condutor" for trains and streetcars.


 
In Portugal, we use_ maquinista_ for trains.


----------



## joaosilva

for trains and other rail vehicles we use "maquinista"


----------



## anaczz

We also use "maquinista" for trains but use condutor for subways and streetcars.


----------



## reka39

What about the people who drives buses in PtE? My attempt: 'motorista de autocarro'? Thanks!!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> What about the people who drives buses in PtE? My attempt: 'motorista de autocarro'? Thanks!!



Correcto.


----------



## reka39

Ok so basically in Portugal you don't use the word 'condutor' for professional drivers (so you don't have condutor de autocarro, condutor de comboio,..) but for the other profession it's the same (taxista, chofer de táxi, motorista de táxi, motorista de autocarro, chofer, motorista, maquinista [de comboio, de elétrico, de metro..]. 
Correto?
Obrigada!!


----------



## Outsider

Condutor de autocarro
Condutor de comboio


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Ok so basically in Portugal you don't use the word 'condutor' for professional drivers (so you don't have condutor de autocarro, condutor de comboio,..) but for the other profession it's the same (taxista, chofer de táxi, motorista de táxi, motorista de autocarro, chofer, motorista, maquinista [de comboio, de elétrico, de metro..].
> Correto?
> Obrigada!!



We may use the word '_condutor'_ referring to a bus driver (or to any road driver, actually) if we mean the man behind the wheel, if we are not referring to him in a professional sense (if you say, for example, '_o condutor do autocarro perdeu o controle do veículo, que se despistou'_). Otherwise, it's _'motorista'. _Besides, '_condutor_' is (or rather used to be, in the days when public transportation vehicles were not one-man operated) an ambiguous word, as it may also refer to the ticket collector (both in buses and tramways, the driver of a tramway being called _'guarda-freio'_) or to the train master in a train (the driver being always a '_maquinista_'), probably because one of their tasks was to signal to the bus, tramway or train driver that he could put the vehicle in motion. In old days railroading (maybe not so old, as I distinctly recall them), when many rail vehicles were not fitted with brakes, a _'guarda-freio' _was a_ brakeman, _the one (or ones, as they were distributed along the length of a train) who travelled in boxes atop a wagon fitted with brakes or in a caboose at the rear of the train. 
A taxi driver is a '_motorista de táxi/taxista', _a professional bus or truck driver _a 'motorista (de pesados/de autocarro/de camião)'. 'Chofer' _is nowadays an antiquated word.


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> We also use "maquinista" for trains but use condutor for subways and streetcars.


In Recife our "metrô" ('_metrô de superfíci_e') is not actually a '_subway_', but a LRT system. And, if I'm not mistaken, we call its driver '_maquinista_', not 'condutor'. I wonder if it's the same with others cities where these kind of train run totally separated from the traffic.


----------



## reka39

What about 'automobilista'? I guess that's used to refer to sb that does not drive professionaly a car, expecially in journals. Am I right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vanda

It might be for Portugal, for us, automobilista=  (Esporte).
1. Diz-se de quem pratica o automobilismo 
2. Diz-se de quem dirige automóvel


automobilismo - 1. Esp. Esporte de corridas e competições de automóveis


​


----------



## mglenadel

In Rio we sometimes refer jokingly to bus drivers as "piloto": "Aí, piloto, dá para me deixar descer aqui?" "Hey 'mr. pilot' can you let me get off here (not at a regular bus stop)."


----------



## anaczz

mglenadel said:


> In Rio we sometimes refer jokingly to bus drivers as "piloto": "Aí, piloto, dá para me deixar descer aqui?" "Hey 'mr. pilot' can you let me get off here (not at a regular bus stop)."


Deve ser pela forma como os motoristas de ônibus (e nao só...)  dirigem no Rio... Verdadeiros pilotos de corridas! (desculpe, não resisti  )


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> It might be for Portugal, for us, automobilista= (Esporte).
> 1. Diz-se de quem pratica o automobilismo



We have 'pilota'.



Vanda said:


> It might be for Portugal, for us, automobilista= (Esporte).
> 
> 2. Diz-se de quem dirige automóvel



We don't use often the word 'automobilista', but it's present sometimes in newspapers with this meaning (#2).


----------



## Vanda

The same for us, we rarely hear or use automobilista.


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> The same for us, we rarely hear or use automobilista.




Thank you very much!


----------



## reka39

Olá! Como é que eles dizem? Dirigir um avião ou uma embarcação ou tripular? Muito obrigada pela ajuda!


----------



## Vanda

Pilotar um avião, tripular um navio.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Olá! Como é que eles dizem? Dirigir um avião ou uma embarcação ou tripular? Muito obrigada pela ajuda!



Olá!

Pilotar um avião. Mas, 'a tripulação do avião' que são todos aqueles que não fazem parte dos viajantes, ou seja, pilotos (um dos quais será comandante), comissários de bordo e hospedeitas
Pilotar um F1.
Tripular uma embarcação.
Conduzir/dirigir um carro.

Edit: a Vanda foi mais rápida.


----------



## reka39

Muito obrigada pela vossa ajuda!
Li no dicionário que 'tripular' tem dois sentidos.
http://www.infopedia.pt/pesquisa-global/tripular
Por isso, se uma pessoa dizer 'tripular', vocês acham ao sentido 1) ou 2) ?


----------



## marta12

Olá!

Tem o 2º sentido.


----------



## reka39

Muito obrigada pela vossa colaboração!


----------



## reka39

I have a quick question. Is "chofer" a professional driver or whoever drives? Thanks!


----------



## marta12

Olá reka

É o professional. Mas chamamos motoristas aos que conduzem as camionetas, por exemplo.
a Nós que conduzinos, camamos condutores.
Isto em Portugal, evidentemente
Chofer de táxi.


----------



## Vanda

Fou us chofer is any driver, although we don't say chofer anymore, but motorista.


----------



## Guigo

Nos antigos bondes (street cars), no Rio de Janeiro, tinha o _motorneiro_, que era o condutor e o _condutor_, que era o cobrador (sic). Confuso, não! Mas o bonde só partia com o aviso do condutor, o famoso 'dim-dim'. Daí, a popular canção de carnaval:_ 'Seu' Condutor, dim dim, 'Seu' Condutor dim dim, pare o bonde pra descer o meu amor. _(Alvarenga e Ranchinho, 1938).


----------



## patriota

*Guigo*,  os bondes de São Paulo tinham _motorneiros_ também. Devia ser a palavra geral para o cargo. 

Por curiosidade, a profissão de cobrador de ônibus ainda é chamada de *кондуктор* (_kondúktor_) em russo e é exercida, praticamente, só por mulheres.


----------



## Guigo

patriota said:


> *Guigo*,  os bondes de São Paulo tinham _motorneiros_ também. Devia ser a palavra geral para o cargo.
> 
> Por curiosidade, a profissão de cobrador de ônibus ainda é chamada de *кондуктор* (_kondúktor_) em russo e é exercida, praticamente, só por mulheres.



Pois é, patriota, mas havia bonde em muitas cidades brasileiras. Até a então pequena Santo Amaro da Purificação, BA, terra de Caetano Veloso, tinha bonde: _"O melhor o tempo esconde, longe, muito longe, mas bem dentro aqui, quando o bonde dava a volta ali.". _Parece que acabaram com todos, com exceção de algumas linhas específicas; agora estão retornando com uma sigla mais 'modernosa': VLT. 

Não sei como eram os nomes dos funcionários, em outras cidades.


----------

